# some people never learn



## SPImullet (Jun 18, 2008)

This is what happens to people that talk too much and leave little fish flags flying for days don't be this guy!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Wow. Somebody put flags on the dock behind his boat. He must be mad.

I don't get it. I'm obviously missing something in your 1st post. What is it?


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

...


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

I must be missing something as well..I dont understand...


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

He washed his flags and left them drying on the dock?


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

Somebody painted a stupid name on the back of his boat?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you leave them on the dock too long a wahoo flag will start rolling up into a mahi flag? And change colors??


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

is the fighting chair messed up?


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Some people never learn.....
To pick up their flags???????????????


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i dont get it either.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

greg77 said:


> Somebody painted a stupid name on the back of his boat?


pffftt!!! LOL!!


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

Somebody put his stern lines in the dreaded-X configuration and hexed the boat?


----------



## Wyatt Earp (Jun 12, 2008)

wow i cant beleive that guy did that...thats the craziest thing i have ever saw...or never saw lol


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like the outrigger lines may have broken....


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

Bananas in the baitwell?


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is like one of those pictures in the cartoons section of the paper, "what do you see wrong with this picture"


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

this is way better than another croaker thread!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Heck of a 1st post. It's probably someone who made a 2nd user ID, and is getting a kick out of watching us scratch our heads, lol.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

There's no doubt in my mind!!



jeff.w said:


> Heck of a 1st post. It's probably someone who made a 2nd user ID, and is getting a kick out of watching us scratch our heads, lol.


----------



## rustyhook2 (Jan 10, 2005)

*i don't know what to think*

i don't know what to think about the original post so here is another rabbit picture.

RH


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I will never understand that rabitt...but it sure is funny!!


rustyhook2 said:


> i don't know what to think about the original post so here is another rabbit picture.
> 
> RH


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Somebody came along and built a dock around his boat and tied his boat to it?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

there's a law pending in the house right now about leaving little fish flags on the dock. if passed, it will be a misdemeanor.

but, leaving little fish flags out *and *talking too much will be a felony.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

More rabbit photos are needed.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Rods & Screws is a member on this board. I wonder what the real story is.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread is cracking me up!!!!!!!!! Love the hampster and rabbit pic!!! LOL!!! Keep 'em coming!! this is better than watching a movie!


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*That's funny stuff!!!*

What a thread!!!!!


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*Had to do this*

For the original poster of this thread that is like a train wreck you just can't look away from.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I get it... what's wrong with y'all? It is plain as day. :wink:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Poor dog...


----------



## SPImullet (Jun 18, 2008)

*flag rules*

If you fly brag flags and they stay up for more than one sunset dock rats have the right to staple them to the dock. its happened to this guy more than once. looks like he's got about 10 staples in each flag- funny


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

how do the dock rats hold the stapler with their little feet?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thats funny i wish i could afford to by some to do some braggin my self


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks mastercylinder, now i need to clean the copenhagen out of my keyboard


----------



## N.O.B.S. (Oct 3, 2004)

I can't believe it's taken this long, put it on the bluewater board and see how long it takes.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> how do the dock rats hold the stapler with their little feet?


That there is some FUNNY STUFF!!!

I cannot stop laughing !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

spannymacker said:


> This thread is cracking me up!!!!!!!!! Love the hampster and rabbit pic!!! LOL!!! Keep 'em coming!! this is better than watching a movie!


I'm still looking for the hamster. Is it under the stapled flags? How about maybe under the pancake or in the toilet paper roll?


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

This thread made my day!


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

The bunny must have brought the stapler to the flag party.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

haparks said:


> thats funny i wish i could afford to by some to do some braggin my self


The flags aren't expensive. Just don't leave them up too long or the dock rats will do malicious things to them. Better yet if you keep your boat at the house fly the flags all the time. Just set out traps and catch the little buggers when they sneak out of the house. Works better and won't have to feed them like you would a cat.


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe the dog stapled the hamster under one of the flags, or maybe the dog is going to use the flags to clean up after he's done!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you look real close, just off the port side at the stearn, you'll see the dock rat's(hampster's) snorkel as he tries to attach an "IED" to the bottom of the boat!! Depth charges are in order!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Holy **** those rats down there have grown opposable thumbs!!!! You guys better look out, next they will be boostin' cars to head in town to the car dealerships to get thier claws on some serious flags!!! Car dealers beware!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

What happened? I just got here I was busy.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

He forgot to put out his croaker flag?


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Biggest dern squid I've ever seen he must of ate the hamster.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Thanks, I needed that...*



mastercylinder said:


> how do the dock rats hold the stapler with their little feet?


oops at least I tried....


----------



## fishin 24/7 (May 8, 2008)

I haven't laughed this hard in a long time. Thanks for the entertainment everyone.


----------



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

The flags are touching the ground, so I guess he's supposed to burn the fish.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

greengofishing said:


> The flags are touching the ground, so I guess he's supposed to burn the fish.


Works for me.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm still looking for the hamster..............


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is what happens when the rabbit eats too many pancakes.....


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like the work of Brad Luby if you ask me. That crazy guy.


Anyone know where I can get some trigger or sheepie flags?


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Newbomb Turk-you're wrong.

I'm sure those are dock rat scraps I see on his whiskers----


----------



## rkuentz (May 13, 2008)

Man those rats must have special staples. I cant even see'em.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I think Im going to wallpaper my house with hardhead flags.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

it's probably that same dog that was having it's way with the deer.....


man, that pup gets around!!!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Lately, I have been flying this flag.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

DID YOU SEE THE SIZE OF THAT CHICKEN?????


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Are there any flags for Oysters? I can't come up with anything as funny as you guys. I was scratching my head trying to figure out the original post.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Ok, I'll say it&#8230;&#8230; this is just stupid! 



1. if I have a boat like that, you have the right to keep you're ***** off it! If I catch you messing with my flags, I am going to break your hands! 



2. mind your own business or you may find yourself stapled to a dock. 



SPImullet said:


> If you fly brag flags and they stay up for more than one sunset dock rats have the right to staple them to the dock. its happened to this guy more than once. looks like he's got about 10 staples in each flag- funny


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Whoa Twitch. If it's your boat you certainly have the right to get PO'ed if somebody boarded your rig. Don't blow a gasket and after you calm down you may want to have pancakes with the rabbit. j/k.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's what they did to my boat the other day...couldn't believe it! There just jealous of the number of hard heads we caught! HUMPH!


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

rustyhook2,
Your rabbit pics nearly made me fall out of my chair laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> 1. If I catch you messing with my flags, I am going to break your hands!


dock rats don't have hands ... just four little feet.


----------



## txshrkfish (May 28, 2007)

dang those rats are smart! wish my dog was half that smart!! this is one of the best threads ive seen in a while!! what happens ifyou leave the US flag hanging?


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is a picture of the dude who started this thread.......


----------

